# Workstation / Gaming laptop



## bloodlife (Jul 30, 2021)

*1) What is your budget? *(INR or USD)
     upto 85K INR

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen --- Preferred
*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?
 -> Mainly this would be my workstation, mostly running RDP/Putty, Slack/MS Team, 1-VM, and containers, laptop will be connected to external monitor at home Dell 2421H. although i have old desktop (i2500K + GTX 560) but i'm unable to game on it. So this new laptop should be able to handle most of the games (Assassins creed, Call of Duty).

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*
Intel or AMD with GTX 3000 series

*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
a. Like: Lenovo, Asus, Dell
b. Dislike: Rest of the other brands, nothing in particular, i have had good After sales service of the above brands

*6) Anything else you would like to say?*

Screen resolution *( *768p (*HD*) / 900p / 1080p (*Full HD*) *) - Prefer Full HD*
Battery back up *(* normal (*3-4hrs*) / extended (*5-7hrs*) *) - should last minimum 6 hours*
Purchase place *(* Online (*eg - flipkart, infibeam*) / Local / Abroad (*do mention the country*) *) - Purchasing online - Amazon*
*I came across this, fits my budget but i'm not sure how good is Asus TUF series laptops
 - Amazon.in*


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 30, 2021)

The i5 11400H is a good CPU as its a 6 core one, but TUF at that price with 3050 isn't the best deal. TUF still isn't great to handle 80W GPU, not sure if 3050 is 80W in TUF. It might be 60W:
2021 ASUS TUF Gaming F15 - Tech Specs｜Laptops For Gaming｜ASUS India

Better get this & save money:
*www.amazon.in/HP-16-1-inch-Graphics-Flicker-16-e0076AX/dp/B098QBZF1N/
Might have 60-75W dGPU like F15

Or get this for best performer for under 85k:
*www.amazon.in/HP-15-6-inch-5-4600H-Windows-15-en0002AX/dp/B08CGGRHLH/
Add RAM & SSD to it. Connect the monitor using HDMI* to connect its dGPU directly to monitor for a 10% fps boost in games. No freesync/gsync as that needs DP port, Omen's type C supports DP but don't know if your monitor has it. 

RTX 3050/3050Ti perform close to 1660Ti but in games like AC Valhalla, they hit their 4GB VRAM limit which affects performance. So 1660Ti is still a great choice.

*Likely the HDMI is connected to dGPU as well, so should boost fps:


----------



## bloodlife (Aug 6, 2021)

Thanks for the inputs

How good are these.. I can extend by budget by 10k, anyhow it's going to be nocost EMI, and 30k allowance from the company.

*www.amazon.in/dp/B096KVJ5PC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_dl_R976QEN9CB4BJHW2F88R
*www.amazon.in/dp/B0987PPMB7/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_MPV0E5BY3J3QYKAJTTFT?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1ROG, GPU specification has 3050 - 80W + 15W dynamic boost.

I also checked out HPs Victus lineup not sure about build quality. Any suggestions please


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 6, 2021)

*www.amazon.in/HP-16-1-inch-Graphic...s=HP+Victus&qid=1628263269&s=computers&sr=1-3
If you increase a little more, this is a gigantic upgrade. If not stick to Omen 1660ti. Dont go for 3050 laptops


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 6, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> *www.amazon.in/HP-16-1-inch-Graphic...s=HP+Victus&qid=1628263269&s=computers&sr=1-3
> If you increase a little more, this is a gigantic upgrade. If not stick to Omen 1660ti. Dont go for 3050 laptops


+1 to this. Get either RTX 3060 victus or 1660Ti Omen. For RTX 3050, just save money & get 72k Victus.


----------



## bloodlife (Aug 11, 2021)

Thank you!

Update--

Took Victus Ryzen 7 5800H, 3060 GTX

And it arrived..


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 11, 2021)

bloodlife said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Update--
> 
> ...


Nice, congrats

I have some queries about it:
Install HWInfo, disable unnecessary parameters (right click > hide) & keep it looking like this maybe:



Want to see CPU freq, power temps & GPU power, temps, freq.

Run Cinebench R20, hit clock icon to reset timer & take screenshot just before Cinebench test is finished, so that I can see its temps on CPU only load.

Similarly, play some game for liek 30mins or more, take a screenshot after you are done playing. Prefer some heavy game, like Apex, R6, FC5, Battlefield, CoD warzone, etc over say Valorant or CS GO.

Post those screenshots, will know a good idea about its thermals. I expect it to be good, but not as good as Helios 300.

How's its screen wobbling? Big issue? Heard about it online.

If you can, post benchmarks numbers from popular games with in built benchmark like FC5, SoTR, AC Valhalla/Odyssey or something else. Performance should be better than RTX 2060 for sure, 80W RTX is still good.
Thanks.


----------



## bloodlife (Aug 21, 2021)

Screen is wobbly and worst part of this laptop and the keyboard layout too, after using Dell Precision 5530 for last 2 years i have got used to that layout which doesn't have numeric keypad. 

Cinebench scores, attached screenshots. while on single core, the cpu temperature was between 41-55c. But the MultiCore 





HWinfo - while multicore benchmark was running.




*SingleCore-*





*MultiCore-


*


The only game i could install and test out is AC Odyssey and below is benchmark from the game, yet to try out other games but i'm already running out of space


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 25, 2021)

@bloodlife Thanks for sharing the benchmarks!
How is the laptop working? How are the temps during games and running VMs and other work related things?
Would you recommend Victus for its price?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 25, 2021)

@bloodlife how much price did you got laptop at?


----------



## bloodlife (Aug 25, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> @bloodlife Thanks for sharing the benchmarks!
> How is the laptop working? How are the temps during games and running VMs and other work related things?
> Would you recommend Victus for its price?


I am running 1VM, chrome, VS Code and Citrix workspace during work hours, memory used is around 12GB, CPU usage is average, no heating issue. Fan runs silently.
Not sure, if i have paid more for these spec  my last PC upgrade was 8years ago still running with GTX 560


----------



## bloodlife (Aug 25, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> @bloodlife how much price did you got laptop at?


SBI Credit card offer -​Item(s) Subtotal: -   1,04,990.00
Shipping:   0.00
Total:   1,04,990.00
Promotion Applied:  -1,000.00
No Cost EMI Discount:  -4,048.25
Instant Bank Discount:  -1,750.00

Grand Total:   98,191.75


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 25, 2021)

bloodlife said:


> I am running 1VM, chrome, VS Code and Citrix workspace during work hours, memory used is around 12GB, CPU usage is average, no heating issue. Fan runs silently.
> Not sure, if i have paid more for these spec  my last PC upgrade was 8years ago still running with GTX 560


are you getting overheating issue with the cpu while gaming I can see in stress test its getting >100 C


----------



## K_akash_i (Aug 27, 2021)

victus runs hot ,very hot


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 27, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> victus runs hot ,very hot


While using which application? Because OP confirmed there are no heating issues apart from the screenshot of the Cinebench test on multicore. 
Please post some links these claims. If this is legit then we need to warn the other people who are looking for gaming laptops because Victus costs lesser than rest of the gaming laptops for nearly same specs. I will be slightly disappointed if they pulled the same thing which MSI is doing for their laptops, lable bad products low cost to sell more.


----------



## K_akash_i (Aug 27, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> While using which application? Because OP confirmed there are no heating issues apart from the screenshot of the Cinebench test on multicore.
> Please post some links these claims. If this is legit then we need to warn the other people who are looking for gaming laptops because Victus costs lesser than rest of the gaming laptops for nearly same specs. I will be slightly disappointed if they pulled the same thing which MSI is doing for their laptops, lable bad products low cost to sell more.






I'm unsure if this is trustworthy info to u so if i'm wrong i'll delete the comment
this is the only review i saw i havent seen any top reviewers like dave2d reviewing this laptop yet
gaming performance area in the clip


----------



## K_akash_i (Aug 27, 2021)

above 90 is unpleasant rgt?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 28, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> I'm unsure if this is trustworthy info to u so if i'm wrong i'll delete the comment
> this is the only review i saw i havent seen any top reviewers like dave2d reviewing this laptop yet
> gaming performance area in the clip


yeah i have seen the video already It does run hot with games as seen in the video.
Waiting for op to confirm this.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 28, 2021)

Maybe 5600H + 3060 would have been a better fit & would have lowered CPU temps. Something like 100k would have been an excellent price, with 5800H at 110k.


----------



## bloodlife (Aug 28, 2021)

It gets hot while playing, this is 40mins into AC - Odyssey. 

The center of keyboard - between *F6 to F10 and keys below till spacebar* become hot only this region you can feel it.

once i've finished playing, i switch the fan to Max for few minutes, it brings down the temperature.   





5mins with Max Fan speed -





you can see below CPU/GPU Max and Avg temperature. CPU crossed 100 when benchmarking, otherwise its below 80 for most of the time. During gaming max cpu temperature has been 79c so far.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 28, 2021)

bloodlife said:


> It gets hot while playing, this is 40mins into AC - Odyssey.
> 
> The center of keyboard - between *F6 to F10 and keys below till spacebar* become hot only this region you can feel it.
> 
> ...


25hr is not a good thing & that log doesn't tell a lot for gaming temp. For gaming temp log, hit reset on HWInfo after game starts running & take screenshot of HWinfo as soon as you stop playing.

It will be something like this, which can be used to get max & average temps as well as power, freq, etc:





I use my laptop on a cooling pad though (Deepcool Multicore X6).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 28, 2021)

bloodlife said:


> once i've finished playing, i switch the fan to Max for few minutes, it brings down the temperature.


Do this BEFORE starting the game, let it be at max for few more minutes after you've closed the game.


----------



## K_akash_i (Aug 28, 2021)

use a cooling pad /laptopstand for better airflow  , i heard that undervolting is done for less temps ,tho i havent seen how it is done .its ur new laptop prolly shouldnt do it anyway


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 28, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> above 90 is unpleasant rgt?


Most definitely.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 28, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> use a cooling pad /laptopstand for better airflow  , i heard that undervolting is done for less temps ,tho i havent seen how it is done .its ur new laptop prolly shouldnt do it anyway


I just use empty tic tac boxes. Does the job just fine.
Undervolting is fine but level of undervolt for a stable system varies across each unit.



omega44-xt said:


> It will be something like this, which can be used to get max & average temps as well as power, freq, etc:


You too have a difference of 10 °C in Average and Hot Spot GPU temps?


----------



## K_akash_i (Aug 29, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I just use empty tic tac boxes. Does the job just fine.
> Undervolting is fine but level of undervolt for a stable system varies across each unit.


Yes a bit of elevation for air to pass through and out.Some hack-stand like that is fine.BTW ur earphone is sound magic E10c rgt?How good is it for a rough user?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> How good is it for a rough user?


I've been using it for about 4 years now. Outer plastic covering for the cables have came off for most of the cable length. The earphones still work.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 29, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I just use empty tic tac boxes. Does the job just fine.
> Undervolting is fine but level of undervolt for a stable system varies across each unit.
> 
> 
> You too have a difference of 10 °C in Average and Hot Spot GPU temps?


I even have close to 10C CPU core to core temp difference. Tried different thermal paste applications like pea-size dot & spreading it with applicator, even tried on the new heatsink. It still remains.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 29, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> use a cooling pad /laptopstand for better airflow  , i heard that undervolting is done for less temps ,tho i havent seen how it is done .its ur new laptop prolly shouldnt do it anyway


I don't think AMD's laptop CPUs can be undervolted. My laptop has an Intel CPU & it has been undervolted since day 1. It was stable at -150mV initially but after a year, got some random BSODs, so reduced UV to -125mV. Have been stable ever since.

UV is an advanced stuff. So know what you are doing & be patient with trial & errors as UV values will vary from chip to chip for same CPU model.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 29, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> I even have close to 10C CPU core to core temp difference. Tried different thermal paste applications like pea-size dot & spreading it with applicator, even tried on the new heatsink. It still remains.


same with my laptop no change after repasting and change.


----------



## bloodlife (Aug 29, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> 25hr is not a good thing & that log doesn't tell a lot for gaming temp. For gaming temp log, hit reset on HWInfo after game starts running & take screenshot of HWinfo as soon as you stop playing.
> 
> It will be something like this, which can be used to get max & average temps as well as power, freq, etc:
> View attachment 20838
> ...



Laptop cooler yet to buy, currently i'm using this table.  - *www.amazon.in/Portronics-POR-704-Adjustable-Laptop-Table/dp/B00BQT6LAW

From cold boot to about 1hr into AC Odyssey gameplay -


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 30, 2021)

@bloodlife That single fan in your port-table, pushes the air inside laptop, right?


----------



## bloodlife (Aug 30, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> @bloodlife That single fan in your port-table, pushes the air inside laptop, right?



No its downwards, pushes air down from the table surface, airflow is on opposite direction. When i saw the promo of Victus it was advertised like some large open section at the back has better cooling, but its not true only the red circle is venting for fan rest of the surface is blocked not sure if any air get through. 

I'll have to get a laptop cooler now


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 30, 2021)

^Then flip the fan so that it pushes the air inside the laptop. Also raise the laptop base at the back by at least 1cm for proper airflow at the bottom part of the laptop.
The blue air in the above pic is actually cool air which goes *inside * the laptop and hot air it red color which comes out of exhaust ports.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 30, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> ^Then flip the fan so that it pushes the air inside the laptop. Also raise the laptop base at the back by at least 1cm for proper airflow at the bottom part of the laptop.
> The blue air in the above pic is actually cool air which goes *inside * the laptop and hot air it red color which comes out of exhaust ports.


Flipping the internal fan on a laptop ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 30, 2021)

@bloodlife A good cooling pad should help. My laptop is running on one & without that, it doesn't take much time to hit 100C & 86C for CPU & GPU.

Also, as mentioned, use something to put a 1cm gap between bottom of laptop & table. That helps as well.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 30, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Flipping the internal fan on a laptop ?


No no. There is a fan on the table OP is using. That pushes air away from laptop's bottom surface instead of pushing in. Laptop bottom surface is intake.


----------



## rapusa (Aug 31, 2021)

@bloodlife I am also looking to buy new laptop and Victus by HP Ryzen 7 5800H  *( RTX 3050Ti ) *is on my radar.  Can you please share your review on your laptop's display quality and heating related issue.

Do you recommend victus laptop ?


----------



## bloodlife (Aug 31, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> No no. There is a fan on the table OP is using. That pushes air away from laptop's bottom surface instead of pushing in. Laptop bottom surface is intake.


yea, i flipped the fan on laptop table. i'll monitor temperature when gaming, so far hightlighted below is the hot region.


----------



## bloodlife (Aug 31, 2021)

Last week i was checking with HP Support regarding warranty and upgrade and they shared a Victus service manual, in case if anyone want to check - HERE
@omega44-xt @TheSloth  from the manual there are 2 versions, 60W and 80W fans also they have mentioned about use of Thermal gel.


----------



## bloodlife (Aug 31, 2021)

rapusa said:


> @bloodlife I am also looking to buy new laptop and Victus by HP Ryzen 7 5800H  *( RTX 3050Ti ) *is on my radar.  Can you please share your review on your laptop's display quality and heating related issue.
> 
> Do you recommend victus laptop ?



At the price point, the configuration is right but there are issues, Screen is wobbly i'm using with full brightness, even if i reduce just a bit, the display doesn't look good. I'm comparing Victus with my previous laptop Dell Precision 5530, i was using 50% of brightness and that was sufficient. 

Yes there is heating issue, i feel its not that much as you can see from previous posts. So far in my tests, when gaming the temperatures is b/w 80-100c. i'll check and post if any change in temperature after adding laptop cooler. 

Except these two, i don't see any issue with the laptop.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 31, 2021)

bloodlife said:


> Last week i was checking with HP Support regarding warranty and upgrade and they shared a Victus service manual, in case if anyone want to check - HERE
> @omega44-xt @TheSloth  from the manual there are 2 versions, 60W and 80W fans also they have mentioned about use of Thermal gel.


Repasting seems easy enough for a laptop to me. Will help in long run.


----------



## rapusa (Aug 31, 2021)

bloodlife said:


> At the price point, the configuration is right but there are issues, Screen is wobbly i'm using with full brightness, even if i reduce just a bit, the display doesn't look good. I'm comparing Victus with my previous laptop Dell Precision 5530, i was using 50% of brightness and that was sufficient.
> 
> Yes there is heating issue, i feel its not that much as you can see from previous posts. So far in my tests, when gaming the temperatures is b/w 80-100c. i'll check and post if any change in temperature after adding laptop cooler.
> 
> Except these two, i don't see any issue with the laptop.


Thanks, reviews in amazon also mentioned screen quality issues. May be heating issue common in all gaming laptops so lets see if laptop cooler solve this.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2021)

rapusa said:


> laptop cooler


Waste of money in most cases. Just keep the vents unblocked and laptop fans should do their job fine.


----------

